# sinuses are screwing with my brain



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think I have a sinus infection and I think the infection is screwing with mind. I have only been out of bed for an hour today. Im having horrible dp. This freaking sucks. Has anyone else had a sinus or other infection make your dp worse?


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had a bad head cold for the last week or so which finally cleared up. I got these sinus pains just behind the centre of my eyebrows on the lower forehead. And aspirin didn't help much either. And yes my dp felt worse. When you get a headache it just adds to the misery of dp/dr.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i had a bad sinus infection/sinusitus, and had to have surgery for it. didnt really help with dp though


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I think I have a sinus infection and I think the infection is screwing with mind. I have only been out of bed for an hour today. Im having horrible dp. This freaking sucks. Has anyone else had a sinus or other infection make your dp worse?


Absolutely without a doubt. Colds and sinus infections make we feel miserable the fog is really heavy walking zombie, and then the antibiotics on top of that. Getting sick with this BS makes you so much worse. Alan.


----------

